# leaver filling fountain pens



## Kami (Jan 6, 2008)

Has any one ever turned a kit and modified it with a leaver?

I have had a request for one and can find latex sacks and J-bars but I dont really know what I am doing.

Can it be done?

Thanks,

Kami


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.cathedralpens.co.uk/


----------



## edstreet (Jan 6, 2008)

Any place in the US with those items?


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 6, 2008)

yes if you google pen pressure bars you will find along with others Typhon and Fountain Pen Hospital


----------



## Kami (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for that guys however has anyone done this...if so how?

Cheers,

Kami


----------

